
MySpace Says Zero Tolerance For App Scams, Changes Terms Of Use - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/03/myspace-says-zero-tolerance-for-app-scams-changes-terms-of-use/
======
rooshdi
I wonder when Facebook is going to follow suit. They probably won't,
considering that they have too much to lose if they did implement such as
strict policy. Money vs Morals, which one will Facebook choose?

